# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Bir General

## iputisamo

Bir General 

şimdi, bu sitede bir generalin açık kimliği ile yayınlanan ğBir Generalin Feryadığ başlıklı bir yazıya değinmek istiyoruz.

Eğer düzmece değilse, Hava Tuğgeneral Mustafa Fırat, ordudaki bir takım yolsuzluklara değinen uzun yazısında CASA uçaklarının keyfi kullanımına da yer vermiş. Allah Tuğgeneral Mustafa Fırat'ın yardımcısı olsun. İnşallah bu yazıdan dolayı başını çok ağrıtmazlar.

ğBu uçaklar; komutanlar için şehirlerarası çiçek, köpek (çiftleştirmek için), valiz, İzmir'den balık, unutulan bir komutan şapkasının ve komutanlara ait özel eşyaların nakli, Hava Kuvvetleri Eski Komutanlarından Orgeneral Ahmet üüREKüİ'nin torunlarının Etimesgut'tan İzmir'e (Gümüldür Hava Kuvvetleri Kampı'na) götürülmeleri, komutanların düğün ve nişan gibi törenlere iştirakleri esnasında bu uçakların özel araç gibi (Hoş, bu insanlar özel araçlarını dahi bu denli hoyratça kullanmazlar) kullanılması, General eşlerinin ve çocuklarının şehirlerarası ulaşımı maksadıyla da sürekli kullanılmaktadırğ demiş General Mustafa Fırat mektubunda. (Orduda yolsuzluk konusunda Neşe Tüzel'in Emekli Oramiral Atilla Kıyat ile yaptığı ilginç bir söyleşi de var)

Uçak, Balık ve şehit Erler

Bu yazı, bir hatıramızı canlandırdı.

İlk emekliliğimiz sırasında Emekli Hava Albay bir dostumla akşam yemeğe gitmiştik. Kötü bir gündü. O gün Güneydoğuğda vatani görevlerini yapıp tezkere alan 30 küsur er, PKK tarafından yolları kesilerek otobüsten indirilmiş ve hepsi orada şehit edilmişlerdi. Erlerin silahları alındığı için hepsi silahsızdı ve hiç biri karşı koyamadan, çarpışamadan öldürüldüler.

Yemek sırasında konu bu acı olaya geldi. ğşimdi kaç aile perişan oldu?ğ diye konuştuk aramızda. Albay dostumun gözleri yaşlanmıştı.

ğYazık çok yazıkğ dedi. ğBu büyük bir ihmal. Bu askercikleri pek ala bir hava köprüsü kurarak Ankarağya kadar taşıyabilirlerdi. Biz komutanların misafiri gelecek diye az mı Ankarağdan İzmirğe kadar koca uçaklarla uçup balık taşıdık.ğ

Ben yanlış anlamış olabilirim diye sordum ğUçakla balık almaya mı gidiyordunuz?ğ

ğTabii. Komutanın misafiri gelecek diye İzmirğe uçup balık alıyorduk. Hem de koca koca uçaklarla. Bu uçakların bir tanesini tezkere alan bu çocuklara tahsis etseler ne olurdu? Devlet bu kadar aciz mi? Hadi bunu yapmadın, çocukları niye silahlarını alıp gönderiyorsun. Silahını Ankarağda teslim etse ne olur.ğ

"Herhalde tedbir almayan sorumludan hesabını sorarlar. Bir başka ülkede olsa bu olay Başbakanın, Genelkurmay Başkanının bile başını yer" diyecek oldum.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
şahinkaya'dan Sarı Avni'ye

Hava Kuvvetleri, yolsuzluk kelimeleri deyince, 12 Eylül'ün ünlü Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı ve Milli Güvenlik Konseyi üyesi Tahsin şahinkaya'yı hatırlamamak mümkün değil.

Zaten sadece bizim değil başkalarının da aklına gelmiş, ve bu günlerde gazete haberlerinde yer alıyor.

"Tahsin şahinkaya, Sarı Avni (Avni Musullulu - Karadurmuş), Behçet Cantürk, Dündar Kılıç, Fahrettin Aslan ile inşaat ve ihale mafyasıyla ilişkilidir. şahinkayağnın bu alandaki ilişkilerine ait , Ankara Sıkıyönetim 4 no.lu Mahkeme Başkanlığığnda ifadeler , teyp tapeleri ve teyp bantları bulunmaktadır.

Tahsin şAHİNKAYAğnın İstanbul Emniyet Müdür Muavini Mehmet AĞAR ile yakın irtibatı olup Mehmet AĞAR, adıgeçenin "terzi - elbise temizliği" dahil her nevi özel işiyle uğraşmaktadır." 

Bu satırlar 1987 tarihli MİT Raporundan. Ne mi yapıldı o rapor üzerine? Raporu yazan, MİT'den emekli edildi o kadar. Hayat aynen eskisi gibi devam etti gitti...

Konsey üyesi Sıkıyönetim Dosyalarında

şahinkaya Paşa ile ilgili bir anıyı da nakledelim.

Dündar Kılıç'ın, Behçet Cantürk'ün yakalanıp sorgulandığı günlerdeydi. Behçet Cantürk ve uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı ile ilgili olarak Diyarbakır'da da bazı kişiler göz altına alınmıştı. Diyarbakır'da Polis ve MİT sorguları müştereken yürütüyorlardı.

Diyarbakır'daki görevliler Selahattin Delidere isimli kaçakçının beyanlarını banta alıp yollamışlardı. Delidere'nin açıklamaları müthişti.

Delidere, uyuşturucu kaçakçılığında en büyük isimlerden biri olan Sarı Avni'nin (Avni Musullulu veya eski ismi ile Avni Karadurmuş) ve onun ortağı olan Behçet Cantürk'ün Milli Güvenlik Konseyi üyesi Orgeneral Tahsin şahinkaya'nın himayesinde olduğunu iddia ediyordu. Tahsin şahinkaya'ya bu sebeple çanta ile para yollandığını ve Sarı Avni tarafından İsviçre'de bir villa alındığını belirtiyordu.

Bu önemli iddiayı, soruşturmayı yürüten Ankara Sıkıyönetim Mahkemesine göndermemiz lazımdı. Ama nasıl yollayacaktık. Resmi yazıda bu hususları belirtsek, asker olan amirlerimizin yazıyı imzalamayacağını çok iyi biliyorduk.

Neticede resmi yazıda Konsey üyesi Tahsin şahinkaya'dan bahsetmeyip sadece "Selahattin Delidere'nin Diyarbakır'da alınan ve uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı ile önemli bilgiler ihtiva eden ifadesiyle ilgili bant ilişiktedir" şeklinde bir yazı hazırladık ve yazı makamlardan geçerek imzalandı ve ekindeki bantla birlikte Ankara Sıkıyönetim Mahkemesine gitti.

Biz kendi üzerimize düşen görevi yapmıştık. Sonra ne oldu diye soruyorsanız, bir şey olmadı. Olduysa bile biz duymadık. Ve hayat devam etti, gitti...

Annesi Ermeni olan Lice'li Behçet Cantürk'ün sorgusu sırasında verdiği bilgilerle Avrupa ve Amerika'da çok kapsamlı soruşturmalar ve operasyonlar yapıldı. Birçok uyuşturucu kaçakçısı tutuklandı, ömür boyu ve ağır hapis cezalarına çarptırıldı.

Eroin laboratuarlarının en büyük sorunu, çıkardıkları kokuydu. Asit kullanılarak üretilen eroin, etrafa kesif bir koku salıyordu. Bu bakımdan geniş bir arazide yapılması gerekiyordu.

Behçet Cantürk sorgusunda bu konuda uyguladıkları yeni bir yöntemi açıklamıştı. Avrupa'dan Amerika'ya uyuşturucu taşıyan gemiler, eroin imalatını açık denizde, okyanusta yapıyorlardı. Böylece hem koku sorunu olmuyor, hem de zamandan tasarruf ediliyordu.

Behçet Cantürk de cezaevinde fazla kalmadı. üıktıktan sonra faaliyetine bıraktığı yerden devam etti. PKK'nın en büyük destekçilerinden biriydi. PKK'nın İstanbul'daki yayın organını finanse eden de oydu. Faili meçhul bir eylem neticesinde öldürüldü ve bilahare bir roman kahramanı oldu.

Dündar Kılıç, sorgusu sırasında yüzlerce sayfa ifade verdi. İfadesinde yeraltı dünyasının tanınmış bir çok ismini aşağılıyor ve hepsinin umumhane işletmeciliğinden geldiğini, kadın satıcılığı yaptığını söylüyordu. Bazılarını ise "zavallının biridir" diye küçümsüyordu. Kendi faaliyetinden çok başkalarının ne yaptığını anlatarak kurtulmaya çalıştı. Telefon defteri, polis, asker, istihbaratçı, dahil bir çok isimle doluydu. Hepsinle ilişkisini tek tek anlattı. Bu isimlere, Konsey üyesi Orgeneral Tahsin şahinkaya da dahildi.

Dündar Kılıç, duruşmalar sırasında mahkeme heyetine tehdit ve hakaret ettiği için cezaevinde biraz daha uzun kaldı. üıktıktan sonra bıraktığı yerden devam etti ve yine "Sayın Dündar Kılıç" olarak cemiyetteki yerini aldı. Cumhurbaşkanı eşlerine, oğullarına hizmet verdi. Neticede hastalanarak, arkasında bir sürü cinayetle dolu kirli bir hayat bırakarak öldü. O da ayrı bir roman kahramanı oldu.

İt bok yemekten vaz geçmez yarın bıraktıkları yerden başlayacaklar yine insanlığı zehirlemek için kolları sıvayacaklar .... 

http://www.tkto.itgo.com/birgeneral.htm

----------

